# تسبحة البصخة



## النهيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

*ملخص
كتاب تسبحة البصخة 
البابا شنوده الثالث

طقس الكنيسة في أسبوع الآلام



والكنيسة المقدسة تركز كل مشاعرها خلال أسبوع الآلام حول آلام المسيح فقط، وليس أي موضوع آخر. حتي أنها تلغي الصلاة بالمزامير خلال أيام البصخة هذه. لأن المزامير تحوي مواضيع كثيرة، وإشارتها إلي السيد المسيح، تشمل ميلاده وخدمته وقيامته وصعوده  وجلوسه عن يمين الآب ومجيئه الثاني في المجد، بينما نحن نريد أن نركز كل صلواتنا وتأملاتنا حول موضوع واحد هو ألام المسيح.

و بدلا من الصلاة بالأجبية والمزامير، تصلي الكنيسة تسبحة خاصة بالبصخة، تقول فيها للرب خلال آلامه عنا. "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين يا عمانوئيل ألهنا وملكنا" (لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين يا ربي يسوع المسيح" "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين). ثم تضيف عبارة "مخلصي الصالح" إلي الفقرة الثانية وذلك من ليلة الأربعاء لأن التشاور علي تسليم المسيح له المجد كان الخطوة العملية التي قادت إلي تنفيذ عمل الخلاص..هذه التسبحة نصليها في كل ساعات النهار والليل وهي عشر صلوات، خمس بالنهار وخمس بالليل. ونعني بها صلوات الساعة الأولي، والساعة الثالثة، والساعة السادسة، والساعة التاسعة، والساعة الحادية عشرة.




​
في كل صلاة منها ننظر إلي مخلصنا الصالح في آلامه، ونقول له: نحن نعلم من أنت. أنت (لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين).

و بهذه التسبحة نتتبع السيد المسيح خطوة خطوة معه، في كل أحداث الأسبوع الأخير السابق للصلب. فما هي أحداث هذا الأسبوع، وما هو موقف الكنيسة منها؟

كيف بدأت هذه الآلام؟

في يوم الأحد أحد السعف، أو أحد الشعانين، ذهب السيد المسيح إلي أورشليم حيث استقبله الشعب استقبالاً رائعاً كملك بالهتاف وبسعف النخل وبالتسابيح فارشين أرديتهم تحت قدميه. وارتجت المدينة كلها لمقدمة (متي 21: 10). فكانت النتيجة أن تضايق من ذلك جداً رؤساء الكهنة وقادة الشعب من الكتبة والفرسيين والصدوقيين  . وحسدوه علي هذه المحبة العظيمة التي له في قلوب الناس. وفكروا في أن يتخلصوا منه. وزادهم ضيقاً أنه دخل بسلطان إلي الهيكل وطهره مما فيه من بيع وشراء، حتي. قالوا له بأي سلطان تفعل هذا "متي 21: 23). ومن ذلك الحين فكروا عملياً في قتله، قائلين بعضهم لبعض "هوذا العالم قد سار وراءه" (يو 12: 19).

هؤلاء الرؤساء أرادوا قتله حسداً. ولكن ما هو سر تحول الشعب من هذا الاحتفال الكبير به كملك إلي قولهم فيما بعد "اصلبه، اصلبه" (لو 23: 21).

 لعل السر في هذا، هو أن السيد المسيح رفض الملك العالمي الذي عرضوه عليه، لأن مملكته روحية ليست من هذا العالم وبهذا خيب آمالهم العالمية التي ظهرت في هتافهم عندما أستقبله قائلين "مبارك الآتي باسم الرب. مبارك مملكة أبينا الآتية باسم الرب" (مر 11: 9، 10). وهكذا استطاع أن يقنعهم الرؤساء بأن آمالهم قد خابت في المملكة المنتظرة. وكرد فعل ينبغي التخلص من هذا الناصري!!

ومن هنا بدأت فكرة قتله تتحين فرصة للتنفيذ. ولذلك تحتفل الكنيسة ببدء أسبوع الآلام بعد قداس أحد الشعانين..

الكنيسة كلها تجلل بالسواد. القماش الأسود، يحيط بالأيقونات وبالمانجلية وبأعمدة الكنيسة، أحياً بالجدران أيضاً. وأي داخل إلي الكنيسة يشعر أنها في حالة حزن وألم، مشاركة للمسيح ألهنا في ألمه. كما قال القديس بولس الرسول لأعرفه وقوة قيامته وشركة آلامه" (في 3: 10)


الجناز العام




​الكنيسة طول أسبوع الآلام منشغلة بآلام المسيح وحده لا تفكر في شئ آخر غيره، ولا ترفع بخوراً. لذلك أن توفي أحد في هذا الأسبوع لا يرفع عنه بخور كسائر الجنازات، بل يدخل إلي الكنيسة ويحضر صلوات البصخة، وتتلي عليه القراءات.

لذلك يقام جناز عام بعد قداس أحد الشعانين من أجل أنفس الذين ينتقلون في البصخة المقدسة.

و يصلي علي الماء لهذه المناسبة. هذا الماء يظنه بعض العوام وغير العارفين إنه من أجل تكريس السعف. وهو من أجل الجناز العام. علينا خلال صلوات هذا الجناز أن نقف معترفين لله بخطايانا، مقدمين توبة صادقه. نحن لا نضمن حياتنا.. ربما تكون هذه الصلوات من أجلنا أطال الله أعماركم.. بعد هذا الجناز وصرف الشعب، يبدأ الانتقال إلي خارج المحلة..


خارج المحلة




​
كانت شريعة العهد القديم تقتضي بأن ذبيحة الخطية تحرق خارج المحلة "لا 4: 12، 21). أنها تحمل الخطايا، فلا يصح أن تنجس المحلة، بل تحرق خارجاً.. وهكذا المسيح أيضاً الذي حمل خطايا العالم كله، تألم خارج الباب، خارج المدينة المقدسة. حسبوه خاطئاً، فأخرجوه خارج وأتبعه بقوله:

فلنخرج آذن إليه خارج المحلة، حاملين عاره).. (عب 13: 12)

والكنيسة المقدسة التي هي في أسبوع البصخة تتبع الرب في كل خطواته هي أيضاً تخرج معه خارج المحلة. لذلك يغلق الهيكل ويسد الحجاب، وتترك الكنيسة الخورس الأول خورس القديسين، وتنقل المانجليا إلي الخورس الثاني وتصل بعيداً عن المذبح، بعيداً عن الهيكل، خارج المحلة.. معه، حاملين عاره

نقول له خارج المحلة "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد أمين.."

و بهذه التسبحة تتبع السيد المسيح في آلامه خطوة خطوة.. وما أجمل ما نتأمل في كلمات هذه التسبحة، لنعلم ماذا نقوله للرب في آلامه..


لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين





​

لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين..

بهذه التسبحة نرتل للمسيح طول أسبوع الآلام. ونحن نتبعه في كل تنقلاته، وفي كل حالاته. نقولها بدلاً من صلوات الأجبية، في الخمس صلوات النهارية، وفي الخمس صلوات المسائية، ونرددها 12 مرة في كل صلاة بدلاً من المزامير الـ12 التي تشملها كل صلاة من صلوات الأجبية.. يترك المسيح أورشليم ويذهب إلي بيت عنيا، فتتبعه إلي هناك قائلين له لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة).. ويتضايق منه الكهنة لتطهير الهيكل، فيقول له "بأي سلطان تفعل هذا؟" أما نحن فنقول "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة … يا عمانوئيل ألهنا وملكنا)  .. يتآمرون عليه كيف يقتلونه أما نحن فنحتج علي مؤامراتهم قائلين له (لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين). ينحني السيد الرب في أتضاعه ليغسل أرجل التلاميذ، ونهتف له نحن قائلين لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة). ويصلي في بستان جثسيمان في صراع حتي ينزل عرقة كقطرات الدم. ونصرخ نحن "لك القوة والمجد)..

هكذا نسير معه هاتفين بهذه التسبحة، عندما يقبض عليه، وعندما يحاكم أمام أعدائه، وعندما يكلل بالشوك. وعندما يجلد وعندما يقع تحت الصليب، وعندما يسمر بالمسامير، وعندما يسلم الروح في يد الآب، وعندما يدخل باللص اليمين إلي الفردوس قائلين في كل وقت لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد أمين.


لك القوة



أول ما نسبح به السيد المسيح في هذا الأسبوع هو أن له القوة. نعم يارب لك القوة.

أنت الذي قال عنك بولس الرسول انك قوة الله "1كو 1: 24).

هؤلاء يظنونك ضعيفاً علي الصليب. أما نحن فنعلم من أنت. أول شئ نعلمه عن قوتك، هو أنه لك القوة كخالق (كل شئ به كان وبغيرة لم يكن شئ مما كان) (يو1: 3). لك القوة كديان يأتي علي سحاب السماء ويدين الأحياء والأموات. نعم أن هذا المصلوب الذي يبدو ضعيفاً أمامهم ، لو أنهم تأملوه في كل الأيام التي قضاها بينهم علي الأرض، لرأوه قويا في كل شئ.


تابع

​*


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا على الكتاب الرائع
*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

*كان المسيح قوياً في معجزاته وفي قداسته



أنت يارب القوي الوحيد الذي انتصر علي الخطية والعالم والشيطان.

 كل البشر كانوا ضعفاء أمام الخطية إذ "طرحت كثيرين جرحي. وكل قتلاها أقوياء" (أم 7: 26" ولذلك قال الكتاب "الكل قد زاغوا معاً، فسدوا ليس من يعلم صلاحاً، ليس ولا واحد" (مز14: 3" أما أنت يارب، فأنت الوحيد الذي تحدي العالم قائلا (من يبكتني علي خطية" (يو 8: 46) أنت القوي الوحيد الذي استطعت أن تنتصر علي الشيطان وتقول "رئيس هذا العالم يأتي. وليس له في شئ" (يو 14:3). ولذلك رتلوا لك في سفر الرؤيا قائلين (لأنك أنت القدوس" (رؤ 14:3). أنت الوحيد القوي في قداسته، الذي هو "قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة، وصار أعلي من السموات" (عب 7: 26).





وقد برهنت يا رب في معجزاتك علي قوة عجيبة، حتي "عملت أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيرك" (يو 15: 24). أظهرت قوتك علي الطبيعة.

فانتهرت الرياح والبحر والأمواج، ومشيت فوق أمواج البحر. أنت الذي غني لك داود قائلاً "أنت متسلط علي كبرياء البحر. عند ارتفاع لججه، أنت تسكنها "مز 89: 9). لك القوة والمجد..

و أظهرت  قوتك علي المرض والموت:

فكنت تشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب، وبخاصة الأمراض التي استعصت علي الكل مثل  شفاء العميان، وتطهير البرص، وإبراء البرص المرأة النازفة، والمقعد الذي أستمر 38 سنه في مرضه والمفلوج الذي أنزلوه من السقف وصاحب اليد اليابسة . وأنت الذي أقمت الموتى، حتي الذي بقي له أربعة أيام في القبر وقيل انه قد أنتن..

و أظهرت قوتك علي الخلق:

كما حدث في معجزة إطعام الآلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين، وفي معجزة تحويل الماء إلي خمر إذ خلقت مادة جديدة غير عنصري الماء. وكما حدث ذلك أيضاً في خلق عينين للمولود أعمي.

و أظهرت قوتك علي الشياطين:

فكانت الشياطين تخرج من كثيرين وهي صارخة تقول أنت هو المسيح ابن الله … وكنت تنتهر الشيطان فيذهب ولا يستطيع أن يرد. لا نستطيع أن نحصي معجزاتك. وتكتفي من جهتها بقول يوحنا الحبيب عنها "وأشياء كثيرة صنعها يسوع. أن كنت واحدة فواحدة فلست أظن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة" (يو 21: 25). هذه مظاهر كثيرة لقوة الرب في معجزات. ولكن هناك قوة أخرى عجيبة أظهرها في ألأمه وصلبه تعطينا فكرة عن مفهوم جديد وضعه الرب لمعني القوة. فما هو ذلك المفهوم الجديد لمعني القوة؟




أعطانا الرب مفهوماً جديداً لمعنى القوة



أن العالم يفهم القوة بطريقة غير التي قدمها لنا السيد المسيح العالم يري القوة الخارجة. قوة العنف، قوة الإنسان الذي يستطيع أن يضرب، وأن يحمي نفسه من الضرب، قوة الإنسان الذي يستطيع أن يخضع غيره له.

أما السيد الرب، فأعطانا مثلاً للقوة التي تحب، وتستطيع أن تبذل، وتستطيع أن تحتمل، وأن تعطي ولو علي حساب ذاتها.

 ونحن عندما نفكر في القوة، إنما نفكر فيها علي المستوي الروحي وليس علي المستوى الجسدي وبهذه النظرة ننظر علي المسيح في آلامه. أن العالم المادي المسكين يظن أن المسيح كان ضعيفاً عندما ضرب ولطم واستهزأوا به وعلقوه علي الصليب. وحقاً كان يمكن أن يقال ذلك، لو أن المسيح احتمل كل تلك الإهانات عن عجز..  ولكنه بالعكس من ذلك كان أقوي من ضاربيه ومهينيه وصلبيه.







كانت له القوة أن يبيدهم جميعاً، ولكنه لم يفعل لأنه كان يحبهم، ومحبته كانت أقوي من الموت.

كان يمكنه أن يميت كل هؤلاء، ولكنه لم يفعل. لأنه كان قد جاء ليخلصهم من الموت، ويعطيهم الحياة بموته. لذلك نحن نمجد المسيح في هذا الاحتمال، شاعرين أن الذي يحتمل هو الأقوى. وهكذا يقول الرسول "فيجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل ضعفات الضعفاء ولا نرضي أنفسنا" (رو 15: 1). هناك أشخاص ضعفاء لا يستطيعون أن يحتملوا. أقل كلمه تهزهم، فينهارون بسرعة وينتقمون، وفي انتقامهم، أو ردهم للإهانة بمثلها، نشعر بضعفهم وعدم قدرتهم علي الاحتمال 

أما المسيح فكان قوياً في احتماله تدل علي قوه حبه. فالشخص الذي يحب هو الذي يقدر أن يحتمل.

وما عدم احتمالنا نحن، الا دليل علي نقص محبتنا. ولقد جاء المسيح خصيصاً ليحمل خطايانا "كلنا كغنم ضللنا. ملنا كل واحد إلي طريقه. والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعناً "أش 53: 6). وحمل الرب كل هذه الخطايا عنا، ليدفع ثمنها بنفسه. من أجل كل فرد فينا، احتمل الرب الإهانات والتعبير والضرب واللطم والبصق، فرحاً في عمق محبته مغنيا في أذن كل واحد منا بقوله "من أجلك احتملت العار، غطي الخزي وجهي) (مز 69: 7). ونحن نسمع ذلك ونجيبه في انسحاق من أجلي احتملت ظلم الأشرار. بذلت ظهرك للسياط، وخديك للطم . لو ترد وجهك عم خزي البصاق..".

أن قوة المسيح في آلامه وصلبه تظهر في أنه كان يستطيع أن يبيد كل هؤلاء المعتدين ولكنه لم يفعل، من فرط حبه لنا..هو أخذ عقوبتنا، وأعطانا سلامه. أخذ خزينا وأعطانا مجده.

و لكي نفهم قوة المسيح علي حقيقتها علينا أن نسأل. ماذا كان سيحدث لو أن المسيح رفض الإهانة والصلب؟! لو أنه أمر أن تنفتح الأرض وتبتلع كل هؤلاء القائمين، أو أن تنزل نار من السماء وتحرقهم  ؟! كان يمكنه ذلك، ولكن يكون الثمن هو هلاكنا نحن لأن الفادي رفض أن يموت عنا. لذلك قال الرب: أموت أنا ولا تموتون. وأهان أنا، وتتمجدون أنتم. أنني أنما جئت في الجسد خصيصاً لأجلكم، لكي أبذل ذاتي عنكم واحتمل الإهانات عنكم، حب لكم وللمهينين. ولذلك فإنه لم يحتمل فقط ظلم الأشرار، وأنما أكثر من هذا أحبهم، وغفر لهم، وصلي من أجلهم مدافعاً عنهم ومتشفعاً فيهم بقوله "يا أبتاه أغفر لهم لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون).

هذه هي القوة الحقيقية، قوة القلب المملؤ بالمحبة والذي يستطيع أن يحتمل المسيء ويحبه ويصلي من أجله، ويفديه بحياته.

من من الناس يستطيع هذا، مهما بلغ قوة في الجسد، أومن رفعة من المنصب أي مدير عمل يستطيع أن يحتمل لطمة من فراش، ويحبه ويغفر له، ويدافع عنه، ويرقيه.. والقياس مع الفارق بالنسبة إلي هذا الذي حدث بين خالق ومخلوق.. 

 أن بطرس الرسول لم يفهم القوة بمعناها الروحي المسيحي، عندما استل سيفه دفاعاً عن معلمه وقت القبض عليه، وقطع آذن العبد.

لذلك أمره الرب أن يرد سيفه إلي غمده. حسن أن تكون لك غيرة مقدسة، ولكن العنف ليس هو طريقنا. فنحن لنا أسلوب آخر هو الحب. وهكذا لمس الرب أذن العبد فشفاها. وسلم نفسه للخطاة الذين جاء ليفديهم أيضاً.. كذلك أن يوحنا ويعقوب الرسولين لم يفهما معني القوة، عندما قالا له "أتشاء يا رب أن تنزل نار من السماء وتحرق هذه المدينة" دافاعاً عنه إذ رفضته تلك المدينة. ولكن الرب أجابهم لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما. فأن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك العالم بل ليخلص العالم "لو 9: 54-56). أن هذا ليس هو أسلوبي. لقد جئت لأخلص ما قد هلك. بنفس هذا الأسلوب تقدم الرب بإرادته نحو الصليب، ليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين. لذلك نحن يا أخوتي عندما نقف إلي جوار الصليب، لا نقف لكي نبكي علي المسيح مثلما فعلت المجدلية ومثلما بكت. بنات أورشليم.. ولسنا نقف إلي جوار الصليب، لكي نرثي المسيح ونؤبنه، إنما

نحن نقف إلي جوار الصليب، لكي نمجده ونمجد المصلوب عليه ولكي نقوله تلك الجميلة:

لك القوة.


لك القوة أيها المسيح







لذلك فنحن نفتخر بالصليب، ونقول مع بولس الرسول "وأما من جهتي فحاشا لي أن أفتخر الا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح به قد صلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم). (غل 6: 14).

"أن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله" (1كو1: 18)

لو كان الصليب علامة ضعف، ما افتخرنا به، وما كنا نتخذه شعاراً لنا..

لو كان الصليب علامة ضعف، ما كنا نعلقه فوق كنائسنا وفوق مناراتنا، وما كنا نضعه علي صدورنا، ونرشمه علي أيدينا، ونرسمه في كتاباتنا.. بل أن الصليب عندنا هو رمز للقوة. فيه تظهر قوة المحبة، وقوة البذل وقوة إنكار الذات، وقوة الاحتمال. هي القوة في حقيقتها..

كثيرون كانوا يقولون للسيد المسيح: لو كنت ابن الله، انزل من علي الصليب، فنؤمن بك.. ولو استسلم لإثارتهم ونزل من علي الصليب لهلكنا نحن، وضاعت البشرية وضاع الخلاص.. ولكنه كان أقوي من إثارتهم، فبقي علي الصليب ولم ينزل..

أن المسيح لم تغلبه إثارات هذا المجد الباطل: لو نزلت من علي الصليب تكون حقاً ابن الله. وتثبت قوتك، وتذهل الناس بالمعجزات..؟!! إنه لم يغلب من الملق الباطل، ولم يغلبه هذا المفهوم الخاطئ لمعني القوة.. كان يقدر أن ينزل من علي الصليب. ولكنه لم يفعل، لكي نخلص نحن.

ان السيد المسيح لم يفكر في ذاته، إنما كان تفكيره فينا نحن. لم يهتم بتخليص نفسه من الموت، إنما فكر في تخليصنا نحن بأن يفدينا بذاته. لم يستسلم للصليب عن ضعف، وإنما عن حب.

لم يفكر في ذاته "فالمحبة لا تطلب ما لنفسها) "1كو 13: 5). لو كان يفكر في ذاته وكيف تتمجد بأسلوب العالم، ما أخلي ذاته وأخذ شكل العبد  . إنه لم يفكر في ذاته، لأنه جاء ليبذل ذاته عنا وعندئذ يعرف الناس قوة محبته وقوة بذله "ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع نفسه لأجل أحبائه "يو 15: 13). وبذلك أعطانا المسيح علي الصليب مثالا للقوة في الانتصار علي الذات من أجل هذا رأينا شيئا عجيباً جداً، وهو أن السيد الرب قابل كل تعدياتهم باستسلام عجيب "كشاه تساق إلي الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها، فلم يفتح فاه" (أش 53: 7).

كان يعلم بكل الإجراءات التي تعمل ضده ومع ذلك لم يقاوم الشر.. بل قال ليهوذا الاسخريوطي في هدوء (ما أنت تعمله فأعمله بأكثر سرعة) (يو 13: 27). ولسنا نجد تبريرا لكل هذا، سوي أن الرب كان يريد أن يموت عنا. كانت له القوة أن يحطم الصليب والصالبين. ولكنه رضي به قوة أعظم هي قوة الحب والبذل.

هذه القوة التي كانت له طول رحلة الصليب هي التي سنشرحها الآن بالتفصيل نقطة نقطة متأملين قوته..

تابع
​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

*كان المسيح قوياً في قبوله للموت








كان المسيح قوياً في تقدمه نحو الموت. لم يهجم عليه الناس خفية، ويأخذوه عنوة، إنما كان يعلم أنهم سيقبضون عليه. وكان يعرف الموعد الذي يقضون عليه فيه.

و لذلك قال قبلها لتلاميذه تعلمون أنه بعد يومين يكون الفصح. وابن الإنسان يسلم ليصلب" (مت 26: 2). بل لا نخطئ إذا قلنا انه كان يعلم الساعة وذات اللحظة بالضبط. وكان يعرف المكان الذي سيأتون إليه فيه. ومع ذلك ذهب بنفسه إلي المكان  الذي سيقبض عليه فيه وهو يعلم، وذهب في نفس الوقت المحدد  . لذلك عندما حل الوقت الذي يعرفه، أيقظ تلاميذه النائمين في بستان جثسيماني قائلين لهم "هوذا الساعة قد اقتربت.. هوذا الذي يسلمني قد اقترب" (مت 26: 45، 46). ولما اقترب عدوه لم يبتعد هو، بل قام تلاميذه وتقدم لملاقاة العدو.. فعل ذلك كله لأنه كان يريد أن يسلم ذاته عنا. من أجل ذلك قال:

"..أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضاً. ليس أحد يأخذها مني، بل أضعها أنا  من ذاتي. لي سلطان أن أضعها، ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً" (يو 10: 17، 18).

أن السيد المسيح يقول أن عدوي قد اقترب، ويتقدم في قوة وشجاعة لملاقاة العدو. ونحن نسير إلي جوار الرب، قائلين له "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين). كان الرب يستطيع أن يبعد الموت عنه، ولكنه قبل ذلك في رضي وتقدم نحو الموت في قوة وشجاعة، لأنه من أجل ذلك جاء (جاء ليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين). (مز 10: 45).



كان المسيح قوياً أثناء القبض عليه



* كان المسيح قوياً عندما قبض عليه، أن الجنود الذين خرجوا عليه بالسيوف والعصي كانوا خائفين منه وهذا الأمر يشرحه معلمنا يوحنا الإنجيلي الحبيب الذي تبع المسيح حتي الصليب. فيقول "خرج يسوع وهو عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه. وقال لهم من تطلبون. أجابوه: يسوع الناصري. فأجبهم قائلا أني أنا هو. فلما قال أني أنا هو، رجعوا إلي الوراء وسقطوا علي الأرض" (يو 18: 5، 6).

وقعوا علي الأرض من هيبته ومن قوته ومن عدم استطاعتهم أن يواجهوه. كانت قوته العزلاء أقوي من هجومه المسلح.

ولو أراد أن يذهب وقتذاك لأمكنه ذلك. ولكنه بقي في مكانه في شجاعة ورصانة. وانتظر عليهم حتي قاموا من سقطتهم وقال لهم للمرة الثانية من تطلبون فقالوا يسوع الناصري. فأجابهم "قد قلت لكم أني أنا هو. فإن كنتم تطلبونني فدعوا هؤلاء يذهبون" (يو 18: 7-9) وهكذا كان المسيح قوياً وقت القبض عليه. هناك أشخاص عندما يقبض عليهم يرتعشون ويخافون. أما وقت القبض علي المسيح، فقط ظهر العكس،. كان القابضون عليه خائفين منه، واقعين علي الأرض أمامه. لا يستطيعون أن يتقدموا إلي هيبته، حتي أذن لهم وهو يقول أنا هو)..






* مثال آخر عن قوة المسيح وقت القبض عليه وهو شفاؤه لأذن ملخس عبد رئيس الكهنة.

و ذلك أن بطرس الرسول تحمس وقت القبض علي المسيح، واستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه اليمني (يو 18: 10). أما ربنا الوديع فلم يكن العنف طريقته. لذلك أمر بطرس أن يضع سيفه في غمده. ورفض أن يدافع عن نفسه. أو يدافع أحد عنه  . وقال لبطرس موبخاً "رد سيفك إلي مكانه.. أتظن أني لا أستطيع الآن أن أطلب إلي أبي فيقدم لي أكثر من أثني عشر جيشاً من الملائكة؟!" (متي 26: 53). نعم كان يستطيع، ولكنه رفض أن يفعل. لأنه بشجاعة إلي الموت ليخلصنا نحن.. أما عن العبد الذي قطعت أذنه، فيقول الكتاب أن هذا القوي الذي اتوا للقبض عليه "لمس أذنه وأبرأها" (لو 22: 51"، صانعا الرحمة مع أعدائه، حتي في أحرج الأوقات.

و نحن نقف جوار المسيح المقبوض عليه وهو يشفي أذن العبد، ونقول له في أذنه الطاهرة "ثوك تاتي جوم,"

كان عمله هذا إخجالا للجنود، وليهوذا، ولرؤساء الكهنة، وشهادة عليهم جميعاً، أو دعوة لهم جميعاً أن يؤمنوا، فيما بعد.. ولقد سار المسيح بينهم وهو مقبوض عليه، كما يسير الملك وسط عبيده، أو الخالق وسط مخلوقاته.. كان يقدر أن يفنيهم  جميعها لو أراد. ولكنه لم يرد ليخلصنا..

* كان يستطيع أن يفعل مثل إيليا النبي مع رئيس الخمسين الذي جاء يطلب إليه النزول لمقابلة الملك.

فأجاب إيليا وقال لرئيس الخمسين: أن كنت رجل الله، فلينزل نار من السماء وتأكلك أنت والخمسين الذين لك. فنزلت نار وآكلته هو والخمسين الذين له" (2مل 1:10" كما أمره فنزلت نار للمرة الثانية وأكلت الخمسين الأخرى  مع رئيسها.. أما المسيا الذي جاء ليموت عن البشر، فلم يفعل هكذا. ما كان أسهل عليه أن يفعل مثلما فعل إيليا، ولكنه لم يفعل. أن قوته في إمساك نفسه عن أبادتهم، هي القوة التي خلصنا بها. وهكذا أسلم الرب ذاته  عنا بكل شجاعة دون خوف من الموت..



كان المسيح قوياً أثناء محاكمته







رؤساء الكهنة كانوا خائفين منه فحاكموه ليلا. وارتبكوا أثناء محاكمته "وكانوا يطلبون شهادة زور عليه لكي يقتلوه، فلم يجدوا، ومع أنه جاء شهود زور لم يجدوا "متي 26: 59، 60" وتعجبوا من هدوئه وصمته. فقام رئيس الكهنة وقال له "أما تجيب بشيء؟ ماذا يشهد به هدان عليك وأما يسوع فكان ساكتا" (متي 26: 62، 63).

لم يكن من النوع الذي يثيره الاتهام، أو تثيره شهادات الزور.. كان صمته أقوى من الكلام. فشعروا بتفاهة تلك الاتهامات الزور.

و بحثوا عن تهمة أخرى. واستحلفوه أن يخبرهم هل هو المسيح ابن الله. وكان يستطيع أن يصمت أيضاً ويربكهم . ولكنه بكل قوة أجابهم إلي طلبهم وأضاف "و أيضاً أقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً علي سحاب السماء"

وكما كان قوياً أمام قيافة، كان قوياً أيضاً أمام بيلاطس.

هيبته ملكت ذلك الوالي، فاعترف اكثر من مرة قائلا "أني لا أجد فيه علة" (لو 23: 4، 14، 21). لو يقنعه بالكلام، بل بصمته، بالقوة التي تشع من شخصه. فاحتال ذلك الوالي بأكثر من حيلة لكيما يطلقه علي قدر ما استطاع جبنه أن يفعل. وأخيراً غسل يديه متبرئا من دمه.. أننا نقف إلي جوار المسيح ونقول له في محاكمته:

ثوك تيت جوم..  لك القوة والمجد..



كان المسيح قوياً أثناء صلبه، وأثناء موته



* وهو علي الصليب. أظلمت الشمس "وإذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق إلي أثنين من فوق إلي أسفل، والأرض تزلزلت، والصخور تشققت، والقبور تفتحت وقام كثيرين من أجساد القديسين الراقدين" (متي 27: 5، 52).

وكان لهذه الزلزلة تأثيرها علي قائد المائة وجنوده الحارسين للصليب "فخافوا جدا وقالوا حقاً كان هذا هو ابن الله "متي 27: 54"

وصار قائد المائة هذا قديساً عظيماً، واستشهد علي اسم المسيح، ويدعي القديس لونجينوس، وتعبد له الكنيسة يومين في السنة في السنكسار.

 وإظلام الشمس كان له تأثير آخر بعيداً في المدينة أثينا ببلاد اليونان.







و بسبب ذلك آمن فيما بعد ديونسيوس الاريوباغوس، العالم الفلكي، وعضو مجلس الاريوباغوس  أي البرلمان، فآمن بكرازة بولس الذي شرح له كيف أظلمت الشمس وقت صلب المسيح وقد صار ديونسيوس هذا أول أسقف  لأثينا. وقد كان المسيح قوياً وقت الصليب، عندما غفر لصاليبه وعندما وعد اللص اليمين بدخول الفردوس معه في نفس اليوم.

وكان المسيح قوياً في موته:

*ذلك انه عند موته "نادي بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي" (لو 23: 46). وقد وقف القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم متأملا في قوة المسيح وقت موته التي ظهرت في عبارة (نادي بصوت عظيم)..

كيف استطاع أن يكون له هذا الصوت العظيم وقت الموت، ووقد كان في حالة من الإعياء الجسدي لا يمكن أن يعبر عنها؟!

لقد جاهدا جهاداً عنيفاً في بستان جثسمانى حتي "صار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة علي الأرض) "لو 22: 45" وبعد ذلك قبض عليه وسار مسافات طويلة علي قدميه إذ حوكم 5 مرات أمام بيلاطس مرة أخري. يضاف إلي هذا الإنهاك الألم المرير الذي كابده عندما جلد 39 جلدة بكل وحشية، وكم من أناس كانوا يموتون من مجرد الجلد أو يصلون إلي قرب الموت  . كذلك سفك منه دم من إكليل الشوك. وكابد آلاما أخري من كثرة اللطم. ثم تحمل آلاما  أخري بحمله للصليب،

حتي وصل إلي غاية  الإعياء فوقع تحت الصليب من شدة التعب. مما دعا إلي أن يمسكوا سمعان القيراونى ليحمل الصليب خلفه "يو 23: 26). 

بعد كل هذا تحمل آلاما أخري عندما سمر علي الصليب وآلام الصلب لا تطاق.. وزالت كل قوته الجسدية مما نزف منه من دماء، حتي لصق جلده بعظمه، وانطبق عليه القول "أحصوا كل عظامي" (مز 22: 17" 

و لما وصل إلي لحظة الموت، لم تكن فيه أدني قوة بعد، ولا حتي مقدرة علي الهمس! فكيف أذن بصوت عظيم؟

أننا نقف إلي جواره منذهلين، في تلك اللحظة المقدسة ونقول: 

لك القوة..



وكان المسيح قوياً في موته:

 لأنه بموته أبطل الموت. وبموته سحق رأس الحية، ونفذ الوعد الذي أعطي للبشرية منذ أيام حواء (تك 3: 15). وهكذا في موته ظهر كمخلص للعالم.

إن أقوي لحظات المسيح هي لحظة موته. لأنه في تلك الساعة استلم ملكه وملك علي البشرية كلها، و استعاد الملك من رئيس هذا العالم. ولذلك يقول المزمور "الرب ملك علي خشبة" (مز 95) الرب ملك ولبس الجلال، لبس القوة وتمنطق بها" (مز 92)

و لذلك نجد أن صلاة الساعة التاسعة التي نتذكر فيها موت الرب، هي صلاة مملوءة بمزامير التسابيح والتمجيد وعبارات السجود.

ونحن نقف أمام الرب القوي في موته، لنرتل قائلين:

ثوك تيتي جوم.. لك القوة والمجد..


كان المسيح قوياً بعد موته







أول شئ عمله الرب عندما أسلم الروح، هو أنه قبض علي الشيطان وقيده ألف سنة. ثم بعد ذلك نزل إلي الجحيم "اف4: 9"، وبشر الراقدين هناك علي الرجاء واقتاد هؤلاء جميعاً، ودخل بهم مع اللص اليمين إلي الفردوس. بعد موت الرب استطاع آن يفتح باب الفردوس الذي  ظل مغلقاً من آلاف السنين منذ سقطة آدم وحواء.

هذا الذي ظنوه ميتاً في القبر، وختموا علي قبره بالأختام، استطاع أن يفتح باب الفردوس ويدخل فيه كل الراقدين علي رجاء قائدا إياهم في موكب نصرته.

ومن القصص الجميلة التي تروي عن الرب بعد موته. أن نيقوديموس وقال قدوس الله، قدوس القوي، قدوس الحي الذي لا يموت" ومن هذه أخذت تسبحة الثلاثة تقديسات المعروفة. ونحن نقف إلي جوار القبر المقدس، ونقول للرب في موته:

لك القوة..

وكان الرب قوياً في قيامته:

وكان قوياً عندما خرج من القبر المغلق، منتصرا علي الموت.

تابع

*


----------



## النهيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

*أخفى الرب قوّته عن الشيطان






في الواقع، أنه من أبرز الأسباب التي تجعل البعض يظن أن السيد المسيح كان ضعيفاً، هو أن الرب باستمرار يخفي قوته.. كان يخفيها من باب الإتضاع. وكان أيضاً يخفيها عن الشيطان.

لدرجة أن الشيطان كان يقف متحيراً أمام حقيقة المسيح، يسأل نفسه: أهو حقاً المسيح أم أنه ليس هو "يا تري هو ولا مش هو)..!

لم يكن من الصالح أن يعرف  الشيطان حقيقة المسيح، لئلا يبذل جهده لعرقلة عمل الفداء، لأن الشيطان لا يحب خلاص العالم، وكان يتمني أن ذلك لا يتم. وسأحاول هنا أن أعرض عليكم بعض أمثلة لهذا الشك الذي وقع فيه الشيطان نتيجة لاخفاء الرب قوته عنه. أرجو أن تتبعوا معي هذه الأمثلة لنأخذ صورة واضحة عن هذا الأمر. 

* كان الشيطان يعلم أن المسيح سيولد من عذراء. فهكذا تنبأ أشعياء النبي قائلا بوضوح "ها العذراء تحبل وتلد أبناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل" (أش 7: 14) وشرح صفات هذا الابن فقال "لأنه يولد لنا ولد، ونعطي ابنا، وتكون الرئاسة علي كتفه. ويدعي اسمه عجيباً مشيراً آلها قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (أش 9: 6" وسمع الشيطان تأكيد تحقيق هذه النبوة في بشارة الملاك ليوسف النجار "متي 1: 22، 23)  . كما تأكد بهذا أيضاً من بشارة الملاك للعذراْ بأن القدوس المولود منها يدعي ابن الله "لو 1: 35). وفعلاً حبلت العذراء مريم. والأكثر من هذا الشيطان رأي أن هذه العذراء عندما زارت اليصابات امتلأت اليصابات من الروح القدس، وارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطنها. وقال لمريم "من أين لي هذا أن تأتى ربي إلي" (لو 1: 41-44).

و قال الشيطان في قلبه لابد أن يكون هذا هو ابن الله ولكنه ارتبكا عندما رأي الإله المتجسد يولد في مذود بقر!

كيف يكون هذا!! من غير المعقول أن يكون ابن الله ذلك الفقير المسكين الذي ليس له موضع في البيت، المحاط بالبهائم!! لابد أنه ليس هو، إذ كيف

يجئ الله إلي العالم بدون استقبال مجيد، بدون احتفالات، بدون ملائكة تحيط به، وبدون أنوار سمائية، وبدون أن ترتج السماء والأرض لمجيئه!!

فكر الشيطان في هذا لأنه لا يفهم مطلقاً معني التواضع وإخلاء الذات. ولو كان يعرف ذلك ما صار شيطانا..

·   ثم سمع الشيطان الملاك يبشر الرعاة قائلاً "ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب أنه ولد لكم اليوم فى مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب وهذه لكم علامة: تجدون طفلاً مقطماً مضجعاً في مذود" "لو 2: 10- 12). فقال الشيطان في قلبه: لابد أن يكون هو وأيد ذلك تسبيح الملائكة "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلي الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة" الأمر أذن واضح. لا يمكن أن يرجع السلام إلي الأرض أن لم يكن هذا هو المخلص الذي هو المسيح الرب. وأكد هذا الأمر أيضاً شهادة المجوس، وانطباق النبوة علي مولود بيت لحم، واضطراب، هيرودس الملك لولادته وسجود المجوس لهذا الطفل المولود "متي 3: 1-11). 

و لكن رجع الشيطان فشك في الأمر عندما نظر إلي هذا المخلص الذي سبح له الملائكة، وسجد له المجوس واضطراب من هيرودس فإذا به يهرب به يهرب إلي مصر.

كيف يحدث هذا؟! هل من المعقول أن يهرب الله أمام إنسان؟! أين قوته وملكوته وهيبته. لابد أنه ليس هو..

·   ثم ينظر الشيطان فيجد أن هذا الطفل عندما دخل إلي مصر، سقطت الكثير من أصنامها وتحطمت. فعرف أن هذا هو تحقيق لنبوة أشعياء النبي القائل "هو ذا الرب راكب علي سحابه سريعة وقادم إلي مصر، فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه، ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها "أش 19: 1). وقال الشيطان في قلبه. إنه هو بلا شك، هو المخلص ابن الله.

ولكنه رجع فشك، عندما رأي هذا الطفل لم يرجع إلا بعد موت الذين كانوا يطلبون نفسه،

 كما رأي أن يوسف النجار خاف علي الطفل من ارخيلاوس الذي ملك علي اليهودية فسكن معه في الناصرة "متي 3: 20-23). في الناصرة التي يتعجب الناس أن يكون منها شئ صالح!! "يو 1: 46). فقال الشيطان. كلا إنه ليس هو..

*و بقي الشيطان في شكه حتي رأي هذا الطفل في الثانية عشرة من عمره جالسا وسط شيوخ المعلمين وهم مبهوتون من عمله. وسمعه وهو يجيب أمه مريم  قائلاً "ألم تعلما أنه ينبغي أن أكون في ما لأبى" (لو 2: 45: 49) فقال الشيطان في نفسه  "لابد أن يكون هو). من أين له هذه الحكمة، وما معني أكون في ما لأبي؟!

ثم رجع الشيطان فشك عندما رأي الصبي الذي أذهل المعلمين والذي قال "ينبغي أن أكون  في ما لأبى). وإذ به يعيش خاضعاً لمريم ويوسف "لو 2: 51" 

 كيف يخضع لهما. وهو الذي ينبغي أن تخضع له السماء والأرض. لابد أنه ليس هو. وزاد هذا الشك عنده أنه وجده بعد ذلك يعيش 18 سنة "حتي الثلاثين من عمره" نكرة غير مشهور، يعمل كنجار بسيط. وهذه زهرة العمر. فكيف يكون هو الله ويحتمل أن يعيش هكذا طوال هذه السنين الذهبية من العمر. لابد أنه ليس هو. ثم عاد الشيطان فسمع يوحنا المعمدان يشهد للمسيح قائلاً "في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه. هو الذي يأتي بعدي، الذي صار قدامي، الذي لست أن أحل حذائه، وأشار إلي المسيح قائلا "هواذ حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم" (يو 1: 26-29" (لست أهلا أن أنحني وأحل سيور حذائه. أنا عمدتكم بالماء، وأما هو فسيعمدكم بالروح القدوس" (مز 1: 7،8)., فقال الشيطان. لابد أنه هو..

ثم عاد الشيطان فانذهل إنذهالاً لامثيل له، عندما نظر إلي هذا العظيم الذي لا يستحق المعمدان أن ينحني ويحل سيور حذائه، هو المخلص الذي يرفع خطية العالم كله ويعمد الناس بالروح القدوس، وإذ به آتياً ليعتمد من يوحنا مثل باقي الناس

 كان ينتظر أن يوحنا هو الذي يعتمد منه. أن يسلمه الأمانة حالماً يأتي. فيتولي عمله مباشرة، ويعمد يوحنا الذي يعمد الناس. فهكذا تكون الكرامة. ولكنه علي العكس سمعه يقول ليوحنا "اسمح الآن). ويسمح يوحنا ويعمد المسيح. فانذهل الشيطان الذي لا يفهم الإتضاع، وقال في قلبه. كلا. أنه ليس هو..

·   و لكن حدث في العماد شئ عجيب أثبت أنه هو. ذلك أن السماء انشقت والروح نزل مثل حمامة علي المسيح. وكان صوت من السماء "أنت أبن الحبيب الذي به سررت" (مز 1: 10-11). فقال الشيطان. بلا شك أنه هو. هو ذا شهادة الآب واضحة.

ثم  عاد الشيطان فشك في الأمر. إذ تأمل هذا الذي شهد له الآب والروح القدوس وقت العماد، فوجده ملقي علي الجبل، صائماً وقد جاع أخيرا.

إذ كيف يجوع وهو القادر أن يحول الحجارة إلي خبز ويأكل. وتأكل. وتأكد له أنه ليس هو، إذ استطاع هذا الشيطان أن يأخذه ويوقفه علي جناح الهيكل، وأن يأخذه إلي جبل عال "متي 4: 5،8). ووصل تأكد الشيطان من أنه ليس ابن الله علي الأطلاق، إلي حد أنه تجرأ عليه وقال له أعطيتك هذه جميعها أن خررت وسجدت لي). "متي 4: 9" ولكن عاد فخاف وشر بقوة هذا الجائع الصائم عندما انتهره قائلا "اذهب يا شيطان، فتركه" وإذا ملائكة جاءت فصارت تخدمه "متي 4: 11" 

·   وزاد خوف الشيطان. ورجع يقول أنه هو عندما رآه يعمل معجزات لم يعملها أحد من قبل. ولكنه وجده يخفي بعض هذه المعجزات وراء صلوات يصليها،

و البعض من المعجزات الخارقة يعملها في يوم السبت فيشتمه الكتيبة والفريسيون كناقض للسبت. ثم رآه يعيش بلا لقب، وبلا وظيفة، وبلا مسكن، يحيط به ضعفاء الناس. فقال في نفسه.  كلا، أنه ليس هو..

·   ثم سمعه الشيطان يقول لنيقوديموس "ليس أحد صعد إلي السماء، آلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء "يو 3: 13). فقال. ألعله هو؟! كيف يكون في السماء، وهو قائم علي الأرض مع نيقوديموس. ألعله أذن موجود في كل مكان؟! إذن هو الله. أليست عبارة "نزل من السماء تؤكد هذا"؟ ثم سمعه يقول "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتي بذل أبنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية..

·   فقال الشيطان لابد أنه هو: الابن الوحيد، الذي  في السماء،  الذي نزل من السماء، الذي يؤمن به تكون له الحياة الأبدية، ولكنه عاد فشك بسبب عبارة "ابن الإنسان"

 التي يستخدمها المسيح كثيراً. لماذا يقول في نفس الوقت "ينبغي أن يرفع ابن الإنسان، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 3: 14- 17).

·   و لكن أمام المعجزات الكثيرة الدالة علي لاهوته، وأمام قوته الجبارة علي إخراج الشياطين، يضطرب هؤلاء أن يعترفوا له صارخين "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله" (لو 4: 41"- فكان ينتهرهم.. ثم يعود الشيطان فيشك، عندما يجد الرب متعباً من السير أو جالساً عند البئر، أو قائلا للمرأة أعطيني لأشرب!!.. 

* ينتهر المسيح البحر والموج فيقول الشيطان، فيقول الشيطان أنه هو. ولكنه يشك إذ

يراه نائماً في السفينة فيقول في نفسه كيف ينام وهو الذي يقول عنه المزمور "أنه لا ينعس ولا ينام"!!

·   و كما يرتبك الشيطان في من يكون يسوع الناصري هذا، يري باقي الناس مرتبكين: فيقول انه يوحنا المعمدان،، وآخرون أنه ارميا، وآخرون أنه واحد من الأنبياء" (متي 16: 14). ويسأل المسيح تلاميذه: وأنتم من تقولون إني أنا. فيحب سمعان بطرس "أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي). ويقول المسيح هذه الشهادة ويطوب سمعان عليها ويقول له "أن لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن أبي الذي في السموات). "متي 16: 17).

و يري الشيطان أن هذا اعتراف صريح واضح لا يقبل التأويل. فيقول  في نفسه لا بد أنه هو حقاً بلا شك..

 ولكنه يسمع الرب بعد ذلك مباشرة يظهر لتلاميذه أنه ينبغي أن يذهب إلي أورشليم ويتألم كثيراً من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، ويقتل وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم"

·   فيتعجب كيف يكون ابن الله ويتألم ويقتل. ألعل هذه هي الوسيلة التي خلص بها الناس. أذن لابد من منعه عنها.

وهكذا يضع علي فم بطرس  كلمة فيقول لمعلمه "حاشاك يا رب. لا يكون لك هذا" ويعرف الرب أنها كلمة من الشيطان فيلتفت ويقول لبطرس  "أذهب عني يا شيطان. أنت معثرة لي، لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس).. "متي 16:  21- 23).

·   ثم يذهب المسيح إلي أورشليم، ويستقل كملك عظيم، علي اعتبار أنه المسيا المنتظر. ويسبحه الأطفال تحقيقاً لنبوة المزمور"من أفواه الأطفال والرضعان هيأت سبحاً" (مز 8: 2" ويقوم الرب في هيبة عظيمة ويطهر عظيمة ويطهر الهيكل بسلطان. فيقول الشيطان: ألعله هو، ولكنه يجده قد أنسحب إلي بيت عنيا، فشك..

* ثم يأخذ الرب في عنف في تحطيم دولة الشيطان فيكشف للناس في صراحة تامة رياء الكتبة والفرسيين قائلاً ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفرسيون المراؤون.." (متي 23). كما يحطم هيبة الكهنوت اللاوي بمثاله عن الكرامين الأردياء "لو 20: 9- 19" ثم يلقي في الخزي طوائف الفريسيين والهيرودسيين والصدوقيين حتى ما يستطيعون أن يجيبوه بكلمة "مر12). وعند ذلك يتخذ الشيطان عدته لتسليم المسيح، ويحدث التشاور في اليوم الأربعاء..

* ويرى الشيطان أنه يغسل أرجل تلاميذه في يوم الخميس فيتشجع قائلا في قلبه أنه ليس هو. إذ كيف يكون الرب ويغسل أرجل البشر؟! وهكذا يأخذ يهوذا اللقمة يدخله الشيطان ويذهب للتنفيذ..

* ثم يسمع الشيطان حديث المسيح الأخير مع التلاميذ، وكيف  أنه سيرسل لهم الروح القدس، فيقول العله هو؟! من يستطيع أن يرسل روح الله آلا الله وحده! 

* ثم يسمع صلاته الطويلة  الموجهة إلي الآب "يو17" التي يقول له فيها عن التلاميذ.. ليكونوا واحدا كما أننا نحن واحد" (كما أنك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك" (احفظهم   في أسمك ليكونوا واحد كما نحن). فيرتعب الشيطان ويقول: لابد أنه هو. ويتذكر قوله من قبل "أنا والآب واحد"  "يو 10: 30"، وقوله أيضاً لفيلبس "من رآني فقد رأي الآب. فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب. ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في" (يو 14: 8- 10). ويخاف الشيطان قائلاً لابد أنه هو..

ثم يعود وينظر إلي هذا الذي يقول "أنا والآب واحد. من راني فقد رأي الآب" فإذا به يراه يجاهد في البستان طالباً أن تعبر عنه تلك الكأس. وقد "صار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة علي الأرض" "لو22: 44).

 فيطمئن الشيطان ويقول: كلا، أنه ليس هو. ويأتي الجند للقبض عليه. 

* وينظر الشيطان فيري أن الجند الذين أتوا بسيوف وسلاح وعصي للقبض علي المسيح، قد وقعوا علي الأرض من فرط هيبته وهو أعزل، فينذهل. ويراه وهو يشفي أذن العبد التي قطعها بطرس بسيفه. فيقول: لابد أن يكون هو. من غيره بهذه الجرأة، وبهذه الهيبة، وبهذه المحبة نحو أعدائه، وبهذه القدرة المعجزيه. ولكنه يراه يسير معهم كشاة تساق إلي الذبح، لا يفتح فاه. فيطمئن ويقول كلا. أنه ليس هو..

* ويحاكم الرب أمام رؤساء الكهنة. ويقف الشيطان ينصت بكل اهتمام ليري ماذا يكون الموقف.

ويتردد نفس السؤال الشيطان الذي يسأله منذ التجربة علي الجبل. ولكنه في هذه المرة سؤال يصدر من رئيس الكهنة قائلاً "هل أنت المسيح ابن الله". ويجيبه الرب قائلاً "أنت قلت. وأيضاً أقول لكم: من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وأتياً علي سحاب السماء).."متي 26: 64).

ويسمع الشيطان هذا الاعتراف الصريح من السيد المسيح، فيقول في نفسه العله هو، وهو الذي قال كثيراً من قبل أنه سيأتي علي سحاب السماء؟! ولكنه يعود فيشك إذ يراه محتقراً ومخذولاً أمام الناس، يشتمونه ويلطمونه ويهزأون به، وهو لا يفتح فاه.

 بذل ظهره للضاربين وخديه للناتفين، ولم يرد وجهه عن خزي البصاق.. كما يراه واقعاً تحت الصليب من التعب، حتي حمله عنه سمعان القيرواني. فيقول كلا. من المستحيل أن يكون هو. أن الشيطان يفهم الكرامة والقواة بطريقة العظمة الباطلة. لذلك قال في نفسه لا يمكن أن يكون هو. وصرخ في أفواه العامة "اصلبه اصلبه).. أما الرب تزال ترن كلمته "نفسي أنا أضعها من ذاتي.. لي سلطان أن أضعها ولي سلطان أن أخذها أيض)..

·   ويرفع المسيح علي الصليب، والشيطان ما يزال معذباً في شكوكه. وأذا أخفي الرب عنه قوته، ما يزال يسأل سؤاله القديم "أن كنت ابن الله، فأنزل من علي الصليب" متي 27: 40).

وأول عبارة يقولها الرب علي الصليب يبدأها بقوله "يا أبتاه" (يا أبتاه اغفر لهم.." وكلمه "أبتاه" هذه تزعج الشيطان. فيقول في نفسه "ألعله هو المسيح"؟ ويسأل  علي فم اللص اليسار قائلاً "أن كنت أنت المسيح فخلص نفسك وإيانا" (لو 23: 39"

·   ويقول السيد الرب للص اليمين "الحق أقول لك أنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو 23: 42). وهذه العبارة تزلزل الشيطان فيخاف. ما هذا الذي يقوله؟! ألا يعلم أن الفردوس مغلق منذ أكثر من خمسة آلاف سنه. وعلي بابه يوجد ملائكة من طائفتي الأولي "الكار وبيم" بلهيب سيف متقلب لحراسة طريق شجرة الحياة "تك 3: 24). فكيف يفتح الفردوس؟ وكيف يدخله هذا المصلوب واللص معه؟! ألعله المسيح الذي بصلبه يخلص العالم كله؟! لو حدث هذا لكانت كارثة لدولة الشياطين جميعاً ولكل عملهم منذ آدم..

*ومن الساعة السادسة تحدث ظلمة علي الأرض. ويري الشيطان أن حجاب الهيكل قد أنشق، وأن الصخور قد تفتت، والأرض قد تزلزلت، والقبور تفتحت. فيزداد رعبه ويقول لا يشك أنه هو، هو المسيح المخلص.

*ولكنه علي الرغم من الزلزلة والظلام يسمع صوت المسيح يقول إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني" ثم يقول "أنا عطشان). فيطمئن الشيطان ويقول "أنه ليس هو"

وينتظر الشيطان حتي يموت المسيح فيقبض علي روحه كباقي البشر السابقين ويحدرها معه إلي الجحيم، ولكنه يفاجأ بأن المسح يصرخ بصوت عظيم "يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي). ويدهش الشيطان. أما يزال هذا المصلوب يقول يا أبتاه. ألعله حقاً ابن الله. وما معني هذا الصوت العظيم؟ من أين أتته هذه القوة؟ ويقول في نفسه كيف يودع روحه في يدي الآب. الحق أنه القوة؟ ويقول في نفسه كيف يودع روحه في يدي الآب. الحق أنه يودعها في يدي أنا  ويتقدم ليأخذ تلك الروح وهو مرتعب في شكه، فيمسكه الرب بقوة لاهوته، ويقيده ألف سنه..

والمجد..

في أسبوع الآلام نري السيد المسيح كما وصفه النبي "محتقراً ومخذولا من الناس.. فلم يعتد به" (أش 53: 3). ونحن إذ نراه محتقراً من أجلنا، نتابعه بتلك التسبحه الخالدة "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد أمين). يا عمانوئيل ألهنا وملكنا).. 


تابع

*


----------



## النهيسى (17 أبريل 2011)

*محتقرٌ ومخذول من الناس



وفي الحقيقة انه لم يدخل ذاته من المجد في أسبوع الآلام فقط، بل بذل كرامته من أجلنا في كل حين.





حتي كان "بلا كرامه في وطنه). وكانوا يعيرونه قائلين "أليس هذا ابن النجار؟!" (متي 13: 55). من أجلنا احتمل العار، وشبع شتائم وتعبيرات.. من أجل تواضعه في الجلوس مع العشارين والخطاة، قالوا عنه أنه أكول وشريب خمر. ومن أجل محبته في شفائه للمرضي عنه أنه كاسر للسبت.. ومن أجل اهتمامه بتعليمنا التعليم البعيد عن الشكليات الذي يترك الحرف ويدخل إلي العمق، وقالوا عنه أنه ناقص للشريعة.. ونحن إذ نراه مهانا من أجلنا،  نتبعه بنفس التسبحه "لك القوة والمجد".

نحن نعلم يارب لماذا أهانوك. لقد فعلوا لذلك لأنك لست مثلهم، لأن تواضعك كان يكشفهم.

لم تفعل مثلهم إذ كانوا "يعرضون عصائبهم، ويطيلون أهداب ثيابهم. ويحبون المتكأ الأول في الولائم والمجالس الأولي في المجامع، والتحيات في الأسواق، وأن يدعوهم الناس سيدي سيدي" (متي 3: 5-7) (اقرأ مقالاً عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). أما أنت فعشت متواضعاً وديعاً، تعاشر الأدنياْ والصغار والمحتقرين، وتؤاكل الخطاة والعشارين، وتلمسك المرأة الخاطئة، وتناقشك المرأة السامريه، ويقترب إليك الأطفال. وأنت تسير فقيراً، بلا منصب ولا مال، وليس لك أين تسند رأسك

لقد رفضوا أن يمجدوك، لأنك احتقرت أمجادهم، وقلت "مجداً من الناس لست أقبل" (يو 5: 41"

 وهكذا رفضت الملك والعظمة. أما نحن الذين نعرف حقيقة عظمتك، فنخاطبك قائلين "لك القوة والمجد".. أن كل تحقيرهم لك لا يمكن أن ينقصك شيئاً من مجدك. لقد باعوك بثمن عبد "ثلاثين من الفضة". وباستهزاء ألبسوك ثوباً أرجوانياً، ووضعوا إكليل من الشوك فوق رأسك. أما نحن فنتبعك في كل ذلك قائلين "لك القوة والمجد والبركة والعزة إلي الآبد آمين)..



أنت إلهنا المُمَجَّد



هم يحتقرونك، لأنك أخذت شكل عبد. أما نحن فنمجدك، أننا نعرف من أنت..

أنت المساوي للآب في الجوهر "وكل ما الآب فهو لك" (يو 17: 10). وأنت "الكائن في حضن الآب منذ الأزل "يو 1: 18). "بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره" (عب 1: 3).

نعم أننا نمجدك من أجل "المجد الذي كان لك عند الآب قبل كون العالم" (17: 5). أنت الذي لك كل سلطان في السماء وعلي الأرض" (متي 28: 18)..






أنت ممجد قبل أن نكون، وقبل أن نوجد. أنت الذي "تجثو باسمك كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن علي الأرض ومن تحت الأرض" "في 2: 10). قبل أن نمجدك نحن، كانت وما تزال تمجدك الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة.."ألوف ألوف وقوف قدامك، وربوات ربوات يقدمون لك الخدمة.. ويصنعون كلهم كلمتك يا سيدنا . وقبل الملائكة وقبل كل خليقة أخري كنت ممجداً أيضاً، وأنت كائن وحدك. لست محتاجاً إلي مخلوق ليمجدك  . فأنت ممجداً بذاتك، وممجداً بصفاتك. ممجد بلاهوتك، لست محتاجاً بذاتك، وممجد بصفاتك. ممجد بلاهوتك، لست محتاجاً إلي مجد من أحد. أنت "الأول والآخر، الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية" (رؤ 22: 13)..

وعندما نمجدك، فلسنا نأتي بشيء جديد عليك. فحتى وسط إخلائك لذاتك ظهرت أمثلة كبيرة لتمجيدك..

فقد مجدتك الملائكة في ميلادك عندما بشرت الرعاة، ومجدك المجوس عندما سجدوا لك مقدمين هداياهم التي تليق بمجدك. وتمجدت عندما سقطت أصنام مصر أمامك في زيارتك لها وأنت طفل "أش19: 1). ومجدك يوحنا المعمدان عندما شهد قائلاً "يأتي بعدي من هو أقوي مني، من لست مستحقاً أن أنحني وأحل سيور حذائه)..

وظهر مجدك وقت العماد، عندما نزل الروح القدس بهيئة حمامة، وكان صوت من السماء قائلاً "أنت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (لو 3: 22).

وظهر مجدك أيضاً علي جبل التجلي، عندما أضاء وجهك كالشمس، وصارت ثيابك بيضاء كالنور. وقال الآب من السحابة "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت. له اسمعوا).. "متي 17: 2- 5).

وظهر مجدك في معجزاتك الكثيرة، حتي الشياطين نفسها لم تحتمل وكانت تعترف لك. بل ظهر مجدك علي جبل التجربة ذاته، عندما انتهرت الشيطان فذهب، وإذا ملائكة جاءت تخدمك (مر 1: 13)..

وظهر مجدك ليوحنا الرائي، عندما رآك وسط المنائر الذهبية.

ووجهك كالشمس وهي تضئ في قوتها، وعيناك كلهيب نار، وصوتك كصوت مياه كثيرة. حتي أن يوحنا لم يحتمل هيبة ذلك المنظر العظيم، فسقط عند رجليك كميت "رؤ1: 13- 17)..

وستأتي أيضاً في مجدك، في مجيئك الثاني، علي سحاب السماء.

إذ يقول الكتاب أنك ستأتي في مجدك وجميع الملائكة القديسين معك "متي 25: 31). "السحاب والضباب قدامك،  العدل والقضاء قوام كرسيك..تضئ بروقك المسكونة.. رأت الأرض فارتعدت، وذابت الجبال مثل الشمع" (مز 97).




ونحن أيضاً نمجِّدَك



عندما نمجدك، تتقدس أفواهنا بتمجيدك، وأنت لا تزيد شيئاً.





ونحن في الحقيقة عندما نمجدك، لسنا نعطيك مجداً، وإنما نعترف بمجدك. وأنت يا رب كالشمس: هي منيرة سواء أعترف الناس بنورها أو لم يعترفوا. اعترافهم بنورها لا يزيدها نوراً هي منيرة بذاتها..

أننا لسنا نمجدك فقط في عظمة مجيئك الثاني حينما يكون مجدك واضحاً، وإنما نمجدك الآن في عمق آلامك  

نسير وراء آلامك خطوة خطوة ونحن نهتف قائلين "لك القوة والمجد.. يا عمانوئيل ألهنا وملكنا). ونمجدك بذلك اللحن الجميل الذي نقول لك فيه في قطعة موسيقية رائعة خالدة، لا مثيل لها في موسيقي العالم "كرسيك يا الله إلي دهر الدهور، قضيب استقامة هو قضيب ملكك)..

و بتمجيدنا لك إنما نحتج علي ما فعله بك المتآمرون والصالبون.

نحتج علي ما فعلته البشرية الجاحدة بك. ونري أن مجدك الحقيقي كان في صليبك الذي احتملته لأجلنا. وبتمجيدنا لك في صلبك، إنما نقبل في شرف مجد الصليب لنا كحياتنا وفي خدمتنا. بل نغني مع بولس الرسول "مع المسيح صلبت، لأحيا لا أنا بل المسيح الذي يحيا في" (غل 2: 20). بهذا اللحن الجميل نمجد الرب في آخر صلوات يوم الجمعة الكبيرة عندما يكون. فنرتل له قائلين عرشك يا الله إلي دهر الدهور..). وهذا اللحن نمجد به الرب أيضاً في يوم الثلاثاء عندما يعلن الرب موعد لبه بقوله لتلاميذه في ألانجيل "تعلمون أنه بعد يومين يكون الفصح، وابن الإنسان يسلم ليصلب" (متي 26: 2). وبنفس النغم الجميل نمجد الرب بلحن أننا نمجدك يا رب في صليبك، وليس في معجزاتك..


والبركة



نحن نتبع سيدنا المسيح في صلبه، ونقول في اذنه لك البركة. لأن الكتاب يقول "ملعون  كل من علق علي خشبة" (غل 3: 13).

 لذلك كان لابد أن تدفن في نفس اليوم جثة هذا المستوجب الموت ولا يبيت معلقاً، لئلا ينجس الأرض، لأن المعلق ملعون من الله (تث 21: 22، 23). وهكذا حمل الرب عنا لعنه الناموس، و"صار لعنة لأجلنا). ولكننا نعلم أنه قدوس بلا خطية، وأن اللعنة التي حملها هي التي لعنتنا نحن، هي اللعنات التي تستوجبها خطايانا حسب الناموس "تث 28). أنه ليس خاطئا، حاشا. بل هو حامل خطية، خطية غيرة، خطية العالم كله. لذلك نحن نتبعه آسفين علي ما حملناه إياه، قائلين له من عمق قلوبنا "لك القوة والمجد والبركة.. يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا)..





بسبب هذه اللعنه صلبوه خارج المحلة، لكي لا ينجسها، ونحن في أسبوع آلامه نخرج وراءه أيضاً كما معلمنا بولس الرسول "فلنخرج أذن إليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره "عب 13: 13). نعم نحمل عاره "حاسبين عار المسيح غني أعظم" كما قيل عن موسى النبي "عب 11: 26)  . وهكذا تجلس الكنيسة طوال أسبوع الآلام خارج المحلة، بعيدا عن المذبح، بعيدا عن الهيكل، بعيدا عن الخورس الأول، خورس القديسين، متذكرين خطيتنا التي أخرجتنا خارج المحلة مثل آدم عندما طرد من الفردوس. وإذا نتبع الرب خارج المحلة، نقول له: أنت البار، ونحن الأشرار. نحن نستحق اللعنة والطرد، أما أنت فلك البركة إلي الآبد آمين يا ربي يسوع المسيح المخلص الصالح.

بينما ينظر اليهود إلي صليب المسيح كرمز للذل والعار، نقول له نحن: لك البركة ولصليبك ننال البركة في كل شئ.

الكهنة يرشمون به الشعب فيتباركون وبرشم الصليب يتم التكريس والتقديس. به نرشم المعمودية، فننال بركة الميلاد الجديد. وبه نرشم كل عضو من أعضائنا في سر الميرون، فتتبارك أعضاؤنا جميعاً وتتقدس. وبه تتم الرشومات المقدسة في الأفخارستيا وفي سر الكهنوت وفي جميع أسرار الكنيسة، ننال به النعمة والبركة والمواهب، ونصرخ من أعماقنا "لك البركة)..

به نرشم طعامنا قبل أن نأكل، وبه نرشم ذواتنا قبل أن ننام وبه ننال البركة في كل شئ. وإذ ننظر إلي بركات الصليب، نقول للرب في آلامه "لك البركة إلي الآبد آمين يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا)..

لك يا رب البركة التي فقدناها منذ سقطة آدم، ظللنا نحلم به حتي هذا اليوم، منتظرين أن ننالها منك، أنت يا من بك تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض..

عندما خلق الإنسان باركه الله، ولكنه عندما سقط، دخلت بسقوطه اللعنه إلي الأرض، إذ قال الرب لآدم "ملعونة الأرض بسببك" (تك 3: 17). ثم بدأت اللعنه تدخل إلي البشر أنفسهم، فلعن الرب قايين "تك 4: 11). ثم لعن كنعان ونسله "تك 98: 25). ثم امتدت اللعنه حتي وصلت إلي خاطئ. إذ تقول الشريعة للإنسان "أن لم تسمع لصوت الرب ألهك لتحرص أن تعمل جميع وصاياه وفرائضه.. تأتي عليك جميع هذه اللعنات وتدركه.. يرسل الرب عليك جميع هذه اللعنات وتدركك.. يرسل الرب عليك اللعن والاضطرابات في كل ما تمتد إليه يدك لتعمله حتي تهلك وتفني سريع.." (تث 28: 15- 20).

ووسط لعنات الناموس، كانت البشرية تحلم بتحقيق وعد الله لإبراهيم عندما قال له بنسلك نتبارك جميع أمم الأرض" (تك 22: 18).

و ظلت البشرية تترقب هذا النسل الذي تتبارك به جميع أمم الأرض.. ومرت أجيال طويلة والبشرية مدنسة في سقطاتها "الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الرب، ليس من يعمل صلاحاً ليس ولا واحد).. وظلت البشرية تنتظر مجيئك حتي مجيئك حتي أتيت، أيها المحب الحنون، الذي ترتفع عنا جميعاً لعنه الناموس، وبك تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض. ونح نقف إلي جوارك علي الصليب، واثقين من وعدك لأبينا إبراهيم. وننظر إليك وأنت تغمس زوفاك في دمك الكريم، وتنضح علينا فنطهر. ونرتل لك بكل تمجيد وتقديس: "لك البركة إلي الآبد آمين"..



لك البركة..



لك البركة التي منحتها للعالم، فتتبارك في كل أجناسه وأجياله ولو لم تكن لك هذه البركة لهلك العالم كله في خطاياه.

لك البركة التي نقول لك عنها في القداس "وباركت طبيعتي فيك). لك البركة غير المحدودة التي باركت بها العالم كله..







لك البركة التي باركتنا بها نحن الأمم المدعوين غرلة، الذين كنا بدون مسيح، أجنبيين وغرباء عن عهود الموعد، لا رجاء لنا.. فصرنا ببركك قريبين، ولم نعد غرباء ونزلاء بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله. (أف 2: 11- 19).

لك البركة، لأنك قدوس. لذلك نرتل لك اللحن يوم صلبك قائلين: "قدوس الله، قدوس الحي الذي لا يموت الذي صلب عنا ارحمنا" ..  وأذ نرتل لحن قداستك أنما ننزهك عن كل ما اتهموك به   وأذ نقول لحن "آجيوس" هذا بالنغم الحزايني، فلسنا نحزن عليك، إنما نأسف في قلوبنا لأن  البشرية قدمتك كخاطئ إلي الصليب ونسبت إليك ما لا يليق. أما  أنت آيها القدوس، المولود من الروح القدس، الذي أنت وحدك قدوس، فلك البركة إلي الآبد آمين.

هذه البركة منحتها أولاً للص اليمين، عندما أدخلته معك في الفردوس. وبهذه البركة باركت جهال العالم الذين أخزيت بهم الحكماء، وباركت بها تلك الأوان الخزفية الضعيفة التي حملت اسمك القدوس..

من كان يظن أن هؤلاء الصيادين الضعفاء يصيرون في يديك كالخمس الخبزات، فتشبع بها العالم كله" في كل الأرض خرج منطقهم، وإلي أقطار المسكونة كلماتهم" (مز 19: 4). من كان يظن أن هذه الجماعة الخائفة المختبئة في العلية، يمكن أن تخرج لتقف أمام أباطرة وأمام فلسفات وأمام أديان، وتملاْ الأرض كلها.. أنها البركة التي قيلت لآمنا رفقة "صيري ألف ربوات، وليرث نسلك باب مبغضيه" (تك 25: 60). نعم يا رب لك البركة..

كانت الخطية قد حجبت البركة. فلما نزعت هذه الخطية عنا. أرجعت ألينا البركة أيضاً.

ورددت الإنسان إلي رتبته الأولي. وقلت له في حنو "أباركك، وتكون بركة" (تك 12: 2).  نطلب إليك أن تديم بركتك علينا، في كل ما تحمل من نعمة ومن كثرة.. ولترجع إلينا تلك البركة التي سمعنها منذ اليوم السادس حينما قلت لنا "اثمروا واكثروا، واملاْوا الأرض، وأخضعوه". (تك 1: 28)، والتي بارَكت بها أبانا نوح (تك 8).

لك العزّة..



لك العزة، لانك "ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب" (رؤ 17: 14).

وأن كنت قد رفضت الملك العالمي. فأنت  تملك علي القلوب وملكوتك في داخلنا. وحتى الذين لم يملكوك في قلوبهم، كانوا يخافونك.






لك العزة، لأن لك الهيبة. ولك الوقار، ولك المخافة..

يمكننا أن تخفض ذاتك متي تشاء، أو ذاتك في أتضاع. ولكن ذلك لا ينقص شيئاً من عظمتك ووقار. كم من مرة كان إخلاؤك لذاتك، يسمح لأعدائك أن يمسكوا حجارة ليرجموك، أو يقدرون أن يفعلوا بك شئ. بل كنت تجتاز في وسطهم تمضي، ولا يستطيع أحد أن يمد إليك يدا. "لو 4: 40)

ولم يستطيعوا أن يقبضوا عليك آلا عندما أتت الساعة، الساعة التي حددتها أنت لتسليم ذاتك بإرادتك وحدك. كان الكل أمامك يخافون منك   حتي عندما كانوا يسألونك ما كانوا يصمدون في جدالهم معك. كنت عزيزا في كلامك معهم، حتي وأنت فتي صغير كانوا يسمعونك ويبهتون ويعجبون..

حتي الشيطان كان يشعر في أعماقه أنك عزيز الجانب لا يقوي عليك.

سمع أتضاعك له أن يقترب منك. ولكن هيبتك ملكته عندما انتهرته، فهرب من أمامك، ولم يستطيع أن يكمل حديثه معك. انتهت تجربه لك عند هذا الحد.

كنت عزيزا طول حياتك. مهابا ومخافاً. وما قصة الصليب كلها الا رد فعل لخوف أعدائك منك.

كانوا يشعرون أنك أقوي منهم في كل شئ أقرب منهم إلي القلوب، وأكثر منهم إقناعا للناس. فخافوا علي سلطانهم منك. ونحن نقف يارب إلي جوار صليبك، نقول لك علي الرغم من هذه الإهانات والآلام "لك العزة إلي الآبد آمين يا عمانوئيل إلهنا وملكنا).


منقول 
من الأنبا تكـــلا*​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (17 أبريل 2011)

رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2011)

ebn.yaso3 قال:


> رائع تسلم ايدك


*شكرا جدا .. الرب يباركك​*


----------

